

The problem with angel investing - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/105013105526/the-problem-with-the-term-angel-investor

======
dgerhardt
(this is an audio interview with Maia Heymann from Common Angels in Boston)

She's been investing in tech companies for 20+ years as a VC, angel and tech
banker in Boston and Palo Alto. She hates the term "angel" because it doesn't
imply that these folks should be returns-oriented.

What do you think? Is this a mis-leading term? Does it imply a gift?

